# 3D Ship Models



## nautikos

Does anyone build 3d model ships? I open this thread for anyone who would like to post an image of his 3d model ship. 

Here is a 3d model of the greek ferry *Georgios Express*, ex belgian *Roi Baudouin*. This is a screenshot from the ship simulator _Virtual Sailor 7_.


----------



## Keltic Star

nautikos said:


> Does anyone build 3d model ships? I open this thread for anyone who would like to post an image of his 3d model ship.
> 
> Here is a 3d model of the greek ferry *Georgios Express*, ex belgian *Roi Baudouin*. This is a screenshot from the ship simulator _Virtual Sailor 7_.
> 
> View attachment 10599
> 
> 
> View attachment 10600


Here is one of our Seahunter 46 Patrol Boat. With the right 3D viewer you can rotate it in free orbit and zoom into the interior to see the cockpit, engine space and forward cabin.


----------



## el_scripto

nautikos said:


> Does anyone build 3d model ships? I open this thread for anyone who would like to post an image of his 3d model ship.
> 
> Here is a 3d model of the greek ferry *Georgios Express*, ex belgian *Roi Baudouin*. This is a screenshot from the ship simulator _Virtual Sailor 7_.
> 
> View attachment 10599
> 
> 
> View attachment 10600


Hi Nautikos,
I am currently modelling a 3d ship using 3ds max 8. I aquired some plans of a ship I sailed in during the 60's. Its a big job and I am learning the software as I go. I hope I get to finish it before I finally cross the bar.
Pete


----------



## jedswindells

Hi All,
Here are some free 3D models I built ....

http://www.sharecg.com/pf/full_uploads.php?pf_user_name=jedswindells

And here is a gallery with some computer generated pictures...

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/browse.php?user_id=118260

Cheers! Jed.


----------



## vchiu

Hello,

I am very interested by this thread because a friend of mine is a modeller and is making moulds with a CNC machine after a 3D model is being finalized. 
He is using Rhino 3D to model his ships, like for real ship architects. 

http://photos-g.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v217/156/76/687327016/n687327016_838214_5130.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v217/156/76/687327016/n687327016_838213_4543.jpg


----------



## el_scripto

Anyone interested in modelling a ship in 3d should check out the Great Eastern at www.codeworkers.de to see whats possible.


----------



## Tarawa

Hi

A very much simpilfied Richelieu using Metasequoia software, design for a card model.

barry


----------

